# Chico



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

he sure loved to dig all day long That is how he passed


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

He was digging and digging and he usually dug so deep of hole that he would come up for a breather we didn't notice him come up. When my hubby saw him he was hardly breathing By the time we got him to the vets he was gone He had a heart attack.He would dig from morning til night That was his favourite thing that he liked to do.My hubby always thought that he would pass digging or get by a car cause he would escape out of the yard.He died doing what he liked doing best.He was a beautiful boy1


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is few more better ones

















He was a lap dog










He enjoyed swimming too!








His favourite digging They have different personalities I loved my dogs


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww I'm so sorry  RIP little man! x


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

That is okay! He was a real nice dog!


----------

